# another recall



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

*GM Recall #:*
N162075000


*NHTSA #*
AWAITING#



*Date Issued:*
Jan 26, 2017

*Recall Title:*
Front Seat Discrepant Welds on Manual Recliner Bracket
*Recall Description:*
General Motors has decided that certain 2016 and 2017 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles fail to conform to Federal/Canada Motor Vehicle Safety Standard (FMVSS) 202a, “Head restraints.” In some of these vehicles, a bracket used in the driver or front passenger seat-back recliner mechanism may have been incorrectly welded to the seat-back frame. Affected vehicles may not meet the head-restraint requirements of S4.3.1(a) of FMVSS/CMVSS 202a in a crash. In a crash, affected front seats may have reduced capability to manage occupant loads or maintain occupant position, and could potentially separate, increasing the risk of injury to occupants.
*Safety Risk Description:*
In a crash, affected front seats may have reduced capability to manage occupant loads or maintain occupant position, and could potentially separate, increasing the risk of injury to occupants.
*Repair Description:*
Dealers will inspect driver and front-passenger seats. If a seat has discrepant welds, the dealer will replace the seat-back frame.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 9, 2017)

Taking mine to the dealership for the brake light inspection on Monday. Might as well have them check my seats while I'm there.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm still waiting (over a month now) for the part to come in supposedly for the brake light recall


----------



## nathanroe72 (Nov 25, 2016)

Woot woot! The recall train is picking up steam now. Come on, Chevy/GM you can do better than this. I guess you want to show the world that Chevrolet really does stand for Constantly Having Every Vehicle Recalled Over Lousy Engineering Techniques.


----------



## Boostpatrol (Jul 30, 2013)

This was one of three recalls my brand new 2016 just had. I have like 300 km on the **** car. My 2012 was a recall machine and multiple problems had with the same parts over and over. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hurst (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the post OP. I thought I saw that there was another recall somewhere, just couldn't remember where I saw it or what it was for. LOL!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

This is the best source for G.M. Recalls in the U.S.
https://my.gm.com/recalls

I did Google *GM Recall #:
N162075000

**and nothing was listed aside from the OP's initial CT thread. Where was this found again. Why is the NHTSA still waiting?*


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Dunno, but GM is already fixing the problem. If you check your MyChevrolet account, you can search for recalls.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

If anyone has this done please let us know how involved it is and if there was any evidence of it being done (damage) thanks.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

slothcruzer said:


> If anyone has this done please let us know how involved it is and if there was any evidence of it being done (damage) thanks.


Go get it done, there won't be any damage. It's a few hour process, but if you're in an accident that seat will fold like a piece of bread.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

EricSmit said:


> Go get it done, there won't be any damage. It's a few hour process, but if you're in an accident that seat will fold like a piece of bread.


You set up a convincing case LOL thanks for info will do


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I brought mine in. The passenger seat is manual, but the driver's is power. The passenger seat had to be removed to inspect the welds. There was no issues with mine, and they put it back together. My car was there from 7:30 to 3:30, they gave me a loaner. They also did the recall on my CHMSL, and my second oil change and rotation. I cannot tell that the removed the seat at all. I have not looked that hard, also.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

thanks 


neile300c said:


> I brought mine in. The passenger seat is manual, but the driver's is power. The passenger seat had to be removed to inspect the welds. There was no issues with mine, and they put it back together. My car was there from 7:30 to 3:30, they gave me a loaner. They also did the recall on my CHMSL, and my second oil change and rotation. I cannot tell that the removed the seat at all. I have not looked that hard, also.


----------



## slothcruzer (Aug 19, 2016)

No problems w/ my seats (manual ones) they checked it at oil change. It all was finished in hour and half w/ tail light bolt/ gasket fixed and tire and oil change so hmmm not sure why so fast but as long as it was all done Im thrilled.  they said the seat bolt things seems hit and miss.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

neile300c said:


> I brought mine in. The passenger seat is manual, but the driver's is power. The passenger seat had to be removed to inspect the welds. There was no issues with mine, and they put it back together. My car was there from 7:30 to 3:30, they gave me a loaner. They also did the recall on my CHMSL, and my second oil change and rotation. I cannot tell that the removed the seat at all. I have not looked that hard, also.


You really don't want evidence they removed it. Usually the evidence left behind on a sloppy job is scratches on the center console or B pillars.


----------

